# NITE LIFE C.C. of SANTA BARBARA



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDER  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 10 2009, 05:00 PM~15624606
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD TIMES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

THIS SHOW IS ONE OF THE BEST SHOW I WILL BE THERE HELL YA


----------



## Uno Malo (Apr 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 10 2009, 05:00 PM~15624606
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>Its marked homie  *


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

HEY DANNY WHATS UP ITS ME JAMES FROM UNIQUE DIECAST WE ARE READY TO COME BACK AND JOIN YOU GUYS ONE MORE TIME I WILL CALL YOU :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Great show every year. EvilWays will there. Marked on the calender,
June is gonna come fast, now that its posted its gonna feel like its next month.


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

T.F.F.T.!!!!!!! :burn: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Nov 10 2009, 08:06 PM~15626301
> *Its marked homie
> *



SEE YOU HERE :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 10 2009, 08:04 PM~15626265
> *THIS SHOW IS ONE OF THE BEST SHOW  I WILL BE THERE HELL YA
> *


CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN IN DIEGO..... HOW WAS THE RIDE HOME??


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 11 2009, 07:58 AM~15631996
> *CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN IN DIEGO..... HOW WAS THE RIDE HOME??
> *


THANKS BRO CONGRATS TO YOU TOO AND EASY RIDE HOME :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 10 2009, 07:04 PM~15626265
> *THIS SHOW IS ONE OF THE BEST SHOW  I WILL BE THERE HELL YA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Will be there for sure! :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

how far is santa barbara from oxnard?


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Nov 11 2009, 02:02 PM~15634406
> *how far is santa barbara from oxnard?
> *


two hops and a skip :biggrin: or about a 3pack of bud light tall boys....... 30min


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Hell yea im always lookin forward to this show... Thee Artistics gona be in the house


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

LOOKING FORWARD TO IT.


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

Big props to NITE LIFE for putting down one of the best shows of the year. Browns will be in the house. :yes:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hell yeah count us in i,am going to try to bring out my 62 wagon make it my break out date lol :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95+Nov 11 2009, 01:33 PM~15634672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm....we should roll deep on this one. :cheesy:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

have my last years trophy ready :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

have my last years trophy ready :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*If in need for flyers or post cards printed for this show , PM me , GREAT prices*


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 13 2009, 10:37 PM~15660597
> *have  my  last  years  trophy  ready  :biggrin:
> *


I STILL HAVE IT IN MY GARAGE :biggrin: ....... WE HAD TO CUSTOM MAKE YOU ONE, ILL TAKE IT TO THE TOY DRIVE IN THE VALLEY :thumbsup:


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 13 2009, 06:45 PM~15659652
> *TTT!
> *


whats up how is it going little brother


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Nov 14 2009, 09:18 AM~15663249
> *whats up how is it going little brother
> *



Doing good.  


Ready for the 2010 season.


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 14 2009, 04:11 PM~15666212
> *Doing good.
> Ready for the 2010 season.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 14 2009, 09:42 AM~15663000
> *I STILL HAVE IT IN MY GARAGE  :biggrin:  ....... WE HAD TO CUSTOM MAKE YOU ONE, ILL TAKE IT TO THE TOY DRIVE IN THE VALLEY :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 16 2009, 12:09 PM~15679442
> *:thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Nov 12 2009, 06:08 PM~15647882
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

FRIDAY MORNING BUMP :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

When's the flyer gonna be up? Can you email me some pre reg form's? Thanks

TTT


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

WAT UP BENNITO....!!! You advertising already...lol


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait+Dec 28 2009, 10:25 PM~16116443-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gotta start it early.


----------



## mark65 (Aug 2, 2009)

brown sensations will be there for sure thanks for all the help you guys have givin us .much respect for nightlife santa barbara


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 11 2009, 01:39 PM~15635187
> *Hell yea im always lookin forward to this show... Thee Artistics gona be in the house
> *


x2


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

THIS IS WITHOUT A DOUBT ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR. :worship:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mark65_@Dec 30 2009, 10:50 AM~16132634
> *brown sensations will be there for sure thanks for all the help you guys have givin us .much respect for nightlife santa barbara
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Dec 30 2009, 04:12 PM~16136867
> *x2
> *


 :0


----------



## V.C. VIK 61 (Jul 22, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JDIECAST_@Nov 11 2009, 12:39 AM~15629663
> *HEY DANNY WHATS UP ITS ME JAMES FROM UNIQUE DIECAST WE ARE READY TO COME BACK AND JOIN YOU  GUYS ONE MORE TIME I  WILL CALL YOU :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP JAMES :wave: WE HAVE YOUR SPOT READY TO GO. :biggrin:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Need a dj for your event? I do not charge to dj car shows give me a cal, (626) 222-1403 DJ Mike Elite, the free dj!!


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

YOU KNOW WILL BE THERE WITH THE LINE UP.WHAT UP BENNY


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT :yes: :yes:


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

WHATS UPP FELLAS..MEMBERS ONLY CC SAN DIEGO,,WILL MAKE THE DRIVE UP THERE THIS YEAR FOR SHURE ..... GET THE BEERS READY,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 7 2010, 10:25 PM~16220704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP ROB. ITS GOOD TO SEE THAT YOU SURVIVED THE HOLIDAYS. YOU KNOW WE HAVE YOUR SPOTS READY.


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one+Jan 7 2010, 10:25 PM~16220704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOPE TO SEE YOU FELLAS HERE. WE HAD AN ISSUE WITH THE BEER, YOU KNOW WE WERE TRYIN TO HOLD THE BEER FOR YOU GUYS BUT NEW YEARS EVE CAME AROUND AND FOR THE SOME REASON THE BEER WENT MISSING :biggrin: BUT IM PRETTY SURE WE CAN FIND A LIQOUR STORE CLOSE BY


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Nov 30 2009, 11:59 AM~15822381
> *
> *


One of the best shows of the summer!!! You dont want to miss this.. Very similar to the majestics new years event


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Jan 7 2010, 06:14 PM~16219134
> *Need a dj for your event? I do not charge to dj car shows give me a cal, (626) 222-1403 DJ Mike Elite, the free dj!!
> *


 :biggrin: Dj Mike Elite da best of the best homeys got it all :biggrin:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

:ninja: :h5: :guns:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

hell yeah this show is great i went last year and it was bad ass :biggrin: and the guys from nite life c.c are very cool . can't miss this one :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jan 11 2010, 02:52 AM~16252362
> *hell yeah this show is great i went last year and it was bad ass  :biggrin:    and the guys from nite life c.c  are very cool . can't miss this one  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Jan 11 2010, 01:52 AM~16252362
> *hell yeah this show is great i went last year and it was bad ass  :biggrin:    and the guys from nite life c.c  are very cool . can't miss this one  :thumbsup:
> *


NiteLife guys are even nicer when you slip them a COLD BEER when Danny's not looking..... lol
:roflmao: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

Were going to be rollin deep to this show..see ya there


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT HOP IT :biggrin: ....


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

How do i find out about vendor booth availability? Im iterested in a booth!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*sup Fellas!!! 
HOPE ALL IS WELL! SEE YOU AT THE SHOW THIS YEAR*


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 11 2010, 12:48 PM~16256049
> *TTT HOP IT  :biggrin: ....
> *


what up jerry i know your going
:wave:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 8 2010, 06:52 AM~16224053
> *SUP ROB. ITS GOOD TO SEE THAT YOU SURVIVED THE HOLIDAYS. YOU KNOW WE HAVE YOUR SPOTS READY.
> *


cant wait till the summer time the beers always tast alittle better up there. good looking out benny


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Jan 11 2010, 11:16 AM~16255141
> *Were going to be rollin deep to this show..see ya there
> *


cars and bikes
about 10 cars :biggrin: and 6 to 8 bikes


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

WILL BE THERE 

*LAST YEAR I WON A SECOND PLACE TROPHY FOR MY YELLOW 64 IMPALA DO YOU STILL HAVE IT? I HAD TO LEAVE B4 THE TROPHY CEREMONY BEGAN * :yessad:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 11 2010, 07:08 PM~16260129
> *what up jerry i know your going
> :wave:
> *


Yes sir... How many cars you guys taking...


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 12 2010, 02:18 AM~16263964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT MIGHT HAVE A LIL DUST FROM THE GARAGE, BUT I THINK WE STILL HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 12 2010, 08:50 AM~16265600
> *Yes sir... How many cars you guys taking...
> *


SEVEN OR EIGHT


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 12 2010, 02:15 PM~16267252
> *IT MIGHT HAVE A LIL DUST FROM THE GARAGE, BUT I THINK WE STILL HAVE IT :biggrin:
> *


*LOL :rofl: THANKS CANT WAIT FOR THE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

*We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...*

GAMBLE
[email protected]


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...

GAMBLE
[email protected]


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT Thee Artistics rolling deep to this!!!


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

one from the premier line up


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 13 2010, 07:03 PM~16282445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: TTT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Chiques-OG (Aug 17, 2006)

Great Show year after Year!! The Cruisers will be there :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805-OXNARD-SUR_@Jan 13 2010, 09:09 PM~16285035
> *VERY CLEAN HOMIE  :thumbsup:
> *


pesco set up for sale







3.500


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

who do i talk to for reservin indoor spots :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 15 2010, 03:25 PM~16303236
> *pesco set up for sale
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP BENNY


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 15 2010, 03:25 PM~16303236
> *pesco set up for sale
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and a very good price


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 18 2010, 07:32 PM~16332618
> *Nice and a very good price
> *


 :yes: WHAT UP JERRY


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Location?


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 18 2010, 08:28 PM~16331569
> *WHAT UP BENNY
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

Sorry Brotha a little late with posting but there it is


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTT :rimshot:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold rush_@Jan 20 2010, 11:05 AM~16350748
> *Sorry Brotha a little late with posting but there it is
> 
> 
> ...


ill pass this pic to augie. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 18 2010, 08:13 PM~16333331
> *:yes: WHAT UP JERRY
> *


What up Rob :nicoderm: ....
Did you sell that set up yet ?


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld will be n da house


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Jan 19 2010, 02:14 AM~16336339
> *Location?
> *


X2....OR IS IT GONNA BE AT THE SAME PLACE AS ALWAYZ????......


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey Benny Whats up with the vendor booths for the event? did you find out if you already got a dj for music? let me know im interested in either dj or a vendor booth asap... Thanks, Mike


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jan 23 2010, 01:09 AM~16382904
> *X2....OR IS IT GONNA BE AT THE SAME PLACE AS ALWAYZ????......
> *


SANTA BARBARA EARL WARREN SHOWGROUNDS........... SAME PLACE AS LAT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJMikeElite_@Jan 23 2010, 03:03 AM~16383654
> *Hey Benny Whats up with the vendor booths for the event? did you find out if you already got a dj for music? let me know im interested in either dj or a vendor booth asap... Thanks, Mike
> *


we havnt had a meeting yet, but i did mention it to some of the guys. ill keep you posted :werd:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Benny!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jan 25 2010, 08:26 AM~16402708
> *Benny!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


damm this sucks.....my tax paying dollars are paying you to be layitlow..  :rant: :nono: :buttkick: get back to work :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 25 2010, 07:40 AM~16402779
> *damm this sucks.....my tax paying dollars are paying you to be layitlow..   :rant:  :nono:  :buttkick:  get back to work :biggrin:
> *


I am off today!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> Was up Jerry? Are you ready for next Saterday? Tell a friend
> $$$Uncle Buck $$$ : :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> > Was up Jerry? Are you ready for next Saterday? Tell a friend
> > $$$Uncle Buck $$$ : :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ITS TIO "M"... :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

Lets do this :wow: ............lol.............


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:boink:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 22 2010, 11:45 AM~16376516
> *What up Rob :nicoderm: ....
> Did you sell that set up yet ?
> *


not yet .the car shows are coming up soon gota have that air craft to win 
:yes:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 28 2010, 04:25 PM~16443876
> *not yet .the car shows are coming up soon gota have that air craft to win
> :yes:
> *


Can i put it in my regal :biggrin: G/L on the sale bro......


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 29 2010, 05:06 PM~16454977
> *Can i put it in my regal  :biggrin: G/L on the sale bro......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP JERRY


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 29 2010, 05:06 PM~16454977
> *Can i put it in my regal  :biggrin: G/L on the sale bro......
> *










could look like this pescos 777 :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 1 2010, 03:10 PM~16479355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jan 15 2010, 03:25 PM~16303236
> *pesco set up for sale
> 
> 
> ...


MOVED DOWN TO 3.000 FOR MORE INFO 805 889 8312 ROBERT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Feb 1 2010, 04:10 PM~16479355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 3 2010, 06:50 PM~16503771
> *
> *


SUP BIRD :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 3 2010, 07:00 PM~16503891
> *SUP BIRD :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Jose and The Premier Homies... I posted up The viejitos Oxnard Show today. Call to get your indoor spots reserved.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

orale i just saw the lowrider show schedule and it seems that the show is on the same date as the NITE LIFE ONE , i guess no one is going to be at the lowrider show agian like last year :biggrin: everyone is going to be in santa barbara :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Feb 3 2010, 11:20 PM~16506821
> *orale i just saw  the lowrider show schedule and it seems that the show is on the same date as the NITE LIFE ONE , i guess no one is going to be at the lowrider show agian like last year  :biggrin: everyone is going to be in santa barbara :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for all the continued support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 4 2010, 08:15 AM~16509278
> *thanks for all the continued support  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 3 2010, 07:26 PM~16504276
> *Whats up Jose and The Premier Homies...  I posted up The viejitos Oxnard Show today.  Call to get your indoor spots reserved.
> *


THANKS BIRD!!! HOPE ALL IS WELL


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

ILL BE THERE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 4 2010, 09:38 PM~16517020
> *THANKS BIRD!!! HOPE ALL IS WELL
> *


All is good Jose. Thanks and hope the same for you. Looking forward to the upcoming shows. Especially Nite Life. The atmosphere the whole weekend is great. Finally got my chapter up there last year to experience it and they are ready for this year. Great show for all to experience


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 4 2010, 10:44 PM~16517980
> *All is good Jose.  Thanks and hope the same for you.  Looking forward to the upcoming shows.  Especially Nite Life.  The atmosphere the whole weekend is great.  Finally got my chapter up there last year to experience it and they are ready for this year.  Great show for all to experience
> *


best of both worlds, great cars and great atmosphere!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 5 2010, 08:25 AM~16520375
> *best of both worlds, great cars and great atmosphere!!
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chiques-OG_@Jan 14 2010, 11:03 PM~16296857
> *Great Show year after Year!! The Cruisers will be there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 5 2010, 09:25 AM~16520375
> *best of both worlds, great cars and great atmosphere!!
> *


sup jose.:wave: .... hows the premier line up lookin for the show?


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 8 2010, 05:41 PM~16552253
> *sup jose.:wave: .... hows  the premier line up lookin for the show?
> *


were bringing it this year!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

sup Benny! hope all is well.....


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 8 2010, 06:43 PM~16552266
> *sup Benny! hope all is well.....
> *


everything is good... cant complain..... are you making another mini vacation out of this trip again? :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 9 2010, 12:22 PM~16560873
> *everything is good... cant complain..... are you making another mini vacation out of this trip again?  :biggrin:
> *


hopefully, thats what were planning on :biggrin: I love SB.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jan 23 2010, 01:25 PM~16386288
> *SANTA BARBARA EARL WARREN SHOWGROUNDS........... SAME PLACE AS LAT YEAR :biggrin:
> *


NO FLYER YET?/?


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Benny... wasss up wit da nachas... lol... :biggrin: 
Hey did u or ur girl get the pic's from the hospital loaded to PC yet...??? I want copy of all the clubs together... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 04:16 PM~16563038
> *NO FLYER YET?/?
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Feb 9 2010, 06:23 PM~16563635
> *Benny... wasss up wit da nachas... lol...  :biggrin:
> Hey did u or ur girl get the pic's from the hospital loaded to PC yet...??? I want copy of all the clubs together... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :sprint:
> *


pm you email. i will get her to email them to you. :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 9 2010, 05:16 PM~16563038
> *NO FLYER YET?/?
> *


were working on the kinks. should be out soon


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin: Thee Artistics bringing hard lots of updates going into our rides for this show :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 9 2010, 02:29 PM~16561400
> *hopefully, thats what were planning on :biggrin: I love SB.
> *


if you do come early, let us know if need anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

this is a temp flyer but it works :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 10 2010, 06:44 PM~16576133
> *this is a temp flyer but it works :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 10 2010, 06:44 PM~16576133
> *this is a temp flyer but it works :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Feb 11 2010, 06:05 PM~16586688
> *
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

saturday morning bump  :ninja:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Nov 11 2009, 09:54 AM~15633157
> *Will be there for sure! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Feb 16 2010, 07:32 AM~16627078
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 15 2010, 04:33 PM~16619906
> *:nicoderm:
> *


quarters this weekend??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 17 2010, 06:43 AM~16638554
> *quarters this weekend???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah :wow: 
Lets do this...................... :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 11 2010, 02:15 PM~16584416
> *ttt
> *


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

How much are vendor booths going for and by when do i need to reserve? im interested in a vendor booth...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE COME AND CHECK OUT OUR NEW WEB SITE AND SHOW SOME LUV ON THE G-BOOK WWW.NOKTURNALCARCLUB.ORG


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 18 2010, 09:10 PM~16656453
> *YOU KNOW WE WILL BE THERE COME AND CHECK OUT OUR NEW WEB SITE AND SHOW SOME LUV ON THE G-BOOK WWW.NOKTURNALCARCLUB.ORG
> *


 :0 :biggrin: WE GOT SOMETHING COMEING


----------



## SkysDaLimit (Apr 8, 2002)

WELL BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR!!


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Feb 20 2010, 01:50 AM~16668753
> *
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowri64_@Feb 22 2010, 11:04 PM~16696276
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 24 2010, 12:50 AM~16708847
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Feb 24 2010, 07:40 AM~16710064
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

A TASTE FROM LAST YEAR!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=481023&st=220


----------



## DJMikeElite (Oct 20, 2007)

Good evening Benny, Any word on if you already have a dj for your event? im still interested and im also interested in vendor booth... Let me know Please.




> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 10 2010, 06:44 PM~16576133
> *this is a temp flyer but it works :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 10 2010, 06:44 PM~16576133
> *this is a temp flyer but it works :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

*TTT* :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Sup Fellas!!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 28 2010, 08:52 PM~16754502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Mar 1 2010, 09:58 AM~16759766
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


thanks Dogg!! god willing we will be there :biggrin:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 28 2010, 07:52 PM~16754502
> *
> 
> 
> ...










I LIKE THIS PICTURE BETTER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 1 2010, 07:15 PM~16764883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what you might call ....gettn cought with your hands in the cookie jar! thanks kingsford :twak:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 2 2010, 07:36 AM~16770503
> *thats what you might call ....gettn cought with your hands in the cookie jar! thanks kingsford :twak:
> *


THAT,S NOT THE ONLY TIME :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:run: cant wait for this show last year was my first year going and it was great cant wait for this year


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Mar 2 2010, 07:29 PM~16776442
> *THAT,S NOT THE ONLY TIME  :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up foo...you in the reporting business??? :twak:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 2 2010, 09:36 AM~16770503
> *thats what you might call ....gettn cought with your hands in the cookie jar! thanks kingsford :twak:
> *


I wouldnt mind havin my hand in that jar anyday :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

you know we'll be there....hell yeah...this is a tradition for me now...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2010, 09:37 PM~16790101
> *you know we'll be there....hell yeah...this is a tradition for me now...
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 1 2010, 06:47 PM~16764522
> *thanks Dogg!! god willing we will be there :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 3 2010, 06:18 AM~16782039
> *whats up foo...you in the reporting business??? :twak:
> *


YOU KNOW I LIKE A LITTLE DRAMA
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 3 2010, 10:37 PM~16790101
> *you know we'll be there....hell yeah...this is a tradition for me now...
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 3 2010, 09:01 AM~16782782
> *I wouldnt mind havin my hand in that jar anyday :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :rimshot:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Mar 5 2010, 01:21 PM~16806322
> *:yes:  :rimshot:
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 9 2010, 08:58 AM~16837629
> *::thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

If anyone intrested... I found this on the SANTA MARIA 805 post.... BIG FISH en la casa... free BBQ... :thumbsup: :dunno: :dunno: hno: hno:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 11 2010, 06:31 AM~16858393
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 15 2010, 06:39 AM~16893869
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

MONDAY MORNING BUMP TTT :around:


----------



## Pueblo Viejo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 10 2010, 08:49 AM~16848313
> *:naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

}}</span>[/b]</span></span> :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 17 2010, 06:23 AM~16914809
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :run: :run:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Mar 17 2010, 09:01 AM~16915718
> *:wow:  :wow:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :run:  :run:
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

My job blocked me from layitlow. Dammit. :twak: :burn:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 18 2010, 07:20 AM~16925582


yesterday was just one of thoes days bro you know..... :run: :run:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT... whos going to the show this saturdy


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Mar 18 2010, 11:57 PM~16934370
> *TTT... whos going to the show this saturdy
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 19 2010, 08:11 AM~16935881
> *
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 21 2010, 08:33 PM~16956384
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


Heard the line up is looking good....


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Mar 24 2010, 07:03 AM~16983951
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 21 2010, 08:33 PM~16956384
> *TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Mar 23 2010, 09:10 PM~16980788
> *:drama:
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 23 2010, 08:02 AM~16971570
> *Heard the line up is looking good....
> *


It should be a good one. U bringing San Diego up again.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT.
What up Benny can you email me the pre regs.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 25 2010, 08:12 PM~17003004
> *It should be a good one. U bringing San Diego up again.
> *


I think so. All the guys had a great time last year. Once you try it you cant stay away. One of the best shows of the year by far


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Mar 25 2010, 11:15 PM~17004913
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

:0  :thumbsup:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Just waiting
:drama:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Mar 26 2010, 04:33 PM~17010663
> *Just waiting
> :drama:
> *


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Mar 25 2010, 10:47 PM~17004187
> *I think so.  All the guys had a great time last year.  Once you try it you cant stay away.  One of the best shows of the year by far
> *



Koo let us know if you need rooms ahead of time for the rest of the guys


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 28 2010, 09:44 PM~17029140
> *Koo let us know if you need rooms ahead of time for the rest of the guys
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5: :h5: Benny


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Mar 25 2010, 10:37 PM~17004068
> *TTT.
> What up Benny can you email me the pre regs.
> *


Pm me your email. I'll get it out to you


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 31 2010, 08:12 PM~17060661
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Feb 10 2010, 06:44 PM~16576133
> *this is a temp flyer but it works :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.nokturnalcarclub.org/v2/


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Benny... And NiteLife...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85CandyCutyy_@Apr 5 2010, 09:36 AM~17099957
> *Benny... And NiteLife......  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:werd:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by calilife83_@Apr 5 2010, 01:23 PM~17101955
> *:werd:
> *


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@Apr 6 2010, 12:33 AM~17109464
> *:wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 7 2010, 06:39 AM~17121053
> *
> *


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Mar 30 2010, 07:31 PM~17049071
> *Pm me your email. I'll get it out to you
> *



Pm sent.


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 10 2009, 05:00 PM~15624606
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>PLEBEZ CC WILL TRY TO BE THERE!!!! :x: :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

www.oldmemoriessgv.net


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

see all the Homies in the 805 at SB :biggrin: were comin!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 11 2010, 12:04 PM~17159912
> *www.oldmemoriessgv.net
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

OLD MEMORIES LOSANGELES WILL BE THERE


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

WHATS UP DANNY THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Apr 13 2010, 12:56 PM~17179832
> *
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 14 2010, 06:31 AM~17188114
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

CRUCEROS CC IN DA HOUSE.......
THANKS TO THE HOMIE SPIDEY AND CARLOS "O" FOR HOOKING UP SOME QUALITY PIC'S......
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

PRIDE C.C. WILL BE THERE


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TtT
Still waiting for the pre reg forms.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 14 2010, 11:25 AM~17190592
> *TtT
> Still waiting for the pre reg forms.
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 14 2010, 11:25 AM~17190592
> *TtT
> Still waiting for the pre reg forms.
> *



Charkbait go ahead and send me your email address to [email protected] and i will send you that pre-reg form or give me a call @ 805 896-6164 to get your address so i can mail you one.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 16 2010, 06:47 AM~17210588
> *Charkbait go ahead and send me your email address to [email protected] and i will send you that pre-reg form or give me a call @ 805 896-6164 to get your address so i can mail you one.
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 18 2010, 02:26 PM~17228924
> *
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 10 2009, 05:00 PM~15624606
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Where could I find the pre-reg forms? THANKS


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Apr 21 2010, 09:43 PM~17266395
> *Where could I find the pre-reg forms? THANKS
> *



Elite64= Danny fax a copy to you guys. If you did not recieve the fax go ahead and send me your email address to [email protected] and i will send you that pre-reg form or give me a call @ 805 896-6164 or 805 448-4580 to get your address so i can mail you one. Thank you guys for your support.


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Apr 26 2010, 06:32 AM~17303571
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Santa Barbara....Nite Life..... beach, the sun and to top it off a great car show!! hottest ticket in town  we will see ya soon  thanks Fellas!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 26 2010, 11:31 AM~17306089
> *Santa Barbara....Nite Life..... beach, the sun and to top it off a great car show!! hottest ticket in town  we will see ya soon  thanks Fellas!!
> *


Whats good Jose?? Congrats to Mac and Premier on the spread in LRM


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Apr 26 2010, 01:51 PM~17307569
> *Whats good Jose??  Congrats to Mac and Premier on the spread in LRM
> *


thanks Bird! youl see world House of Blues in SB :biggrin: whats Good? hope all is well!


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

BUMP IT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 26 2010, 04:01 PM~17308823
> *thanks Bird! youl  see world House of Blues in SB :biggrin: whats Good? hope all is well!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bombmasters_@Apr 26 2010, 07:57 PM~17311510
> *BUMP IT
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 26 2010, 04:01 PM~17308823
> *thanks Bird! youl  see world House of Blues in SB :biggrin: whats Good? hope all is well!
> *


Cool. Always a new taste from you guys up in Santa Barbara. I love the paint scheme on that car how it flows into the trunk aswell.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

If only I had a car hauler  


What is the spectator parking and entry fee?


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

if anyone needs rooms hit up danny


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 30 2010, 08:45 AM~17350593
> *
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Apr 30 2010, 04:47 PM~17353834
> *if anyone needs rooms hit up danny
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin: cant wait for this show :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

bout a month left


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Danny we will be there for sure Homie so save our spots. *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 4 2010, 05:48 AM~17384708
> *Danny we will be there for sure Homie so save our spots.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gente94 (Apr 3, 2010)

will be thier looking forward to it


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gente94_@May 4 2010, 04:28 PM~17390133
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Touch of Class c.c. will be there!!!


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

I HOPE EVERYONE COULD COME OUT TO THIS SHOW LIKE EVERYONE COMES OUT FOR MY DIA DE LOS MUERTOS CAR SHOW THE COPS OUR ASKING FOR OUR HELP AND THEY LOVED ALL THE LOWRIDERS THAT CAME OUT FOR THE SHOW SO LETS HELP THEM OUT ALSO SO LET EVERYONE KNOW ABOUT THIS SHOW THANKS  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: You always put on good shows! See ya there!


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DANNY 805_@May 5 2010, 10:31 AM~17398943
> *Touch of Class c.c. will be there!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 6 2010, 06:09 AM~17407531
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 26 2010, 11:31 AM~17306089
> *Santa Barbara....Nite Life..... beach, the sun and to top it off a great car show!! hottest ticket in town  we will see ya soon  thanks Fellas!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 3 2010, 08:42 PM~17380702
> *:biggrin: cant wait for this show :biggrin:
> *




:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 4 2010, 05:48 AM~17384708
> *Danny we will be there for sure Homie so save our spots.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@Apr 12 2010, 01:55 PM~17170157
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Qonda gabino. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Qonda gabino. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 7 2010, 06:55 AM~17417392
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

Goin back up, TTT


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

WILL BE THERE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

BAck to the top!


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 7 2010, 11:11 PM~17425201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks fore the support last year. :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 9 2010, 04:54 PM~17436610
> *thanks fore the support last year.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 10 2009, 05:00 PM~15624606
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


BIG MEXIKA TRIKE GOING THIS YEAR FRIST TIME CANT WAIT SEE YOU VATOS THERE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IS THE PER REG OVER? HOW MUCH IS IT FOR THE BIKES?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 10 2010, 11:14 AM~17443369
> *BIG MEXIKA TRIKE GOING THIS YEAR FRIST TIME CANT WAIT SEE YOU VATOS THERE    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2010, 03:42 AM~17451487
> *TTT
> *


Talked to Danny yesterday and he said the line up is looking good. Both buildings are sold out.... Always a good show


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

BENNYHILL PM SENT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 11 2010, 09:24 AM~17453296
> *Talked to Danny yesterday and he said the line up is looking good.  Both buildings are sold out....  Always a good show
> *



Thanks Bird
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1LOW97ASTRO_@May 11 2010, 04:18 PM~17457031
> *BENNYHILL PM SENT
> *


What's up dogg I for ur pm. I got kicked of from lay it low at work so I don't check in as much. Let me hit Juan an ill get back to you if he hasn't already


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 12 2010, 11:51 AM~17466813
> *What's up dogg I for ur pm. I got kicked of from lay it low at work so I don't check in as much. Let me hit Juan an ill get back to you if he hasn't already
> *


WHAT UP BENNY HOW YOU GUYS DOING LOOKING FORWARD TO THE CAR SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 11 2010, 08:24 AM~17453296
> *Talked to Danny yesterday and he said the line up is looking good.  Both buildings are sold out....  Always a good show
> *


told me the same thing last night :biggrin: said its a huge turn out :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IS THERE A CASH PRIZED FOR THE BEST OF SHOW IN THE BIKES??????


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 13 2010, 10:57 AM~17478205
> *IS THERE A CASH PRIZED FOR THE BEST OF SHOW IN THE BIKES??????
> *


no cash prize big dogg


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 14 2010, 06:37 AM~17487648
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

WHATS UP DANNY CALL ME UP HOMIE ARE ALL SPOTS SOLD OUT LET ME NO


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@May 17 2010, 10:47 AM~17515277
> *WHATS UP DANNY CALL ME UP HOMIE ARE ALL SPOTS SOLD OUT LET ME NO
> *


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

Nite Life car show!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@May 12 2010, 06:07 PM~17469349
> *WHAT UP BENNY HOW YOU GUYS DOING LOOKING FORWARD TO THE CAR SHOW :thumbsup:
> *


what up rob. the show is just acouple weeks away, we just added MACK 10 to the entertainment.


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

HEY GUYS PASSED OUT ALOT OF FLYERS AT THE BELL SHOW YESTERDAY NEED MORE I RAN OUT GIVE ME A CALL DANNY JAMES UNIQUE DIECAST :cheesy:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JDIECAST_@May 17 2010, 11:08 PM~17523049
> *HEY GUYS PASSED  OUT ALOT OF FLYERS AT THE BELL SHOW YESTERDAY NEED MORE I RAN OUT GIVE ME A CALL DANNY  JAMES UNIQUE DIECAST :cheesy:
> *


 Thanks for the help James. I'll get with Danny to see if we can get some more out to you.
:biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

PREMIER LINE UP; MACS RAGHOUSE / HOUSE OF BLUES,,,BIG COUNTRIES 62/ GETTO HIEZMAN...JOEYS 56 JOEYS NOMAD / NOMADS LAND.... RICHARD 66 / CLIPENO.....CHINOS 61 RAG / NEW RIDE.. AND JOSE 65 RAG / CALIFORNIA CLASICC.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 18 2010, 08:31 AM~17526212
> *PREMIER LINE UP; MACS RAGHOUSE / HOUSE OF BLUES,,,BIG COUNTRIES 62/ GETTO HIEZMAN...JOEYS 56 JOEYS NOMAD / NOMADS LAND.... RICHARD 66 / CLIPENO.....CHINOS 61 RAG / NEW RIDE.. AND JOSE 65 RAG / CALIFORNIA CLASICC.
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 18 2010, 08:31 AM~17526212
> *PREMIER LINE UP; MACS RAGHOUSE / HOUSE OF BLUES,,,BIG COUNTRIES 62/ GETTO HIEZMAN...JOEYS 56 JOEYS NOMAD / NOMADS LAND.... RICHARD 66 / CLIPENO.....CHINOS 61 RAG / NEW RIDE.. AND JOSE 65 RAG / CALIFORNIA CLASICC.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 18 2010, 08:31 AM~17526212
> *PREMIER LINE UP; MACS RAGHOUSE / HOUSE OF BLUES,,,BIG COUNTRIES 62/ GETTO HIEZMAN...JOEYS 56 JOEYS NOMAD / NOMADS LAND.... RICHARD 66 / CLIPENO.....CHINOS 61 RAG / NEW RIDE.. AND JOSE 65 RAG / CALIFORNIA CLASICC.
> *


LOOKING FOWARD TO IT. I ALWAYS ADMIRE YOUR LINE UPS.. :thumbsup:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@May 18 2010, 10:58 AM~17527688
> *LOOKING FOWARD TO IT.  I ALWAYS ADMIRE YOUR LINE UPS..  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dogg!! love SANTA BARBARA :biggrin:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

*WESTSIDE C.C. WILL BE IN DA HOUSE*


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

orale LA GENTE IS GOING TO BE THIER DEEP HOMIES WE HAVE PEOPLE COMING 
FROM ALL OUR CHAPTERS :machinegun: :werd: :wave:


----------



## chonga (Nov 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Nov 10 2009, 05:00 PM~15624606
> *MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDER  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :tongue: :drama:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 18 2010, 12:46 PM~17528830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 18 2010, 12:46 PM~17528830
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 18 2010, 11:33 PM~17536768
> *orale LA GENTE IS GOING TO BE THIER DEEP  HOMIES WE HAVE PEOPLE COMING
> FROM ALL OUR CHAPTERS  :machinegun:  :werd:  :wave:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 18 2010, 11:33 PM~17536768
> *orale LA GENTE IS GOING TO BE THIER DEEP  HOMIES WE HAVE PEOPLE COMING
> FROM ALL OUR CHAPTERS  :machinegun:  :werd:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 18 2010, 12:46 PM~17528830
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup Big Page


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 Gonna be a good show. Can't wait. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 19 2010, 12:21 PM~17540533
> *sup Big Page
> *


*WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN?*


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 17 2010, 07:26 PM~17521591
> *what up rob. the show is just acouple weeks away, we just added MACK 10 to the entertainment.
> *


WE WILL BE THERE WITH THE PREMIER LINE UP :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

ttt. what up with the pre reg forms???


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mike661_@May 20 2010, 07:06 AM~17549603
> *
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 20 2010, 01:22 AM~17548748
> *ttt. what up with the pre reg forms???
> *



I emailed it you. Give me a call and i will fax you one. 805 448-4580


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 20 2010, 07:39 AM~17549779
> *
> *



Thanks bird :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 20 2010, 08:04 AM~17549925
> *Thanks bird  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

To The Top :biggrin: :thumbsup: 




























:thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jan 12 2010, 12:18 AM~16263964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont give that fool nothing!!! his lost for leaving early :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

New !!


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

La Gente Del Valle Imperial gonna be there....


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@May 23 2010, 02:49 PM~17578539
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## milian70 (Dec 17, 2009)

* :wow: T.T.T :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big head_@May 21 2010, 11:10 PM~17567803
> *dont give that fool nothing!!! his lost for leaving early :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:* YOUR ONE FAT HATER* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 24 2010, 10:03 AM~17586175
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR ONE FAT HATER :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 13 2010, 05:44 PM~17481810
> *no cash prize big dogg
> *


THATS WHAT THE FLYER SAYS CASH PRIZE FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS ???? DOES THAT INCLUDE BIKES??? :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

I can see Nite Life is in the house AGAIN!! This is always a damn good show & hop.
Regards to all of you. Selina still rolling her car proud?

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@May 24 2010, 02:45 PM~17589423
> *I can see Nite Life is in the house AGAIN!!  This is always a damn good show & hop.
> Regards to all of you.  Selina still rolling her car proud?
> 
> ...


ALWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD SHOW


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOODTIMES GETTING READY FOR THIS ONE!


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Orale from what I hear LA GENTE is taking around 15 to 18 cars rolling down , so many cold ones and so little time :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 24 2010, 11:56 PM~17595637
> *Orale from what I hear LA GENTE is taking around 15 to 18 cars rolling down , so many cold ones and so little time  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 24 2010, 11:56 PM~17595637
> *Orale from what I hear LA GENTE is taking around 15 to 18 cars rolling down , so many cold ones and so little time  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: which reminds me.... :cheesy:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@May 24 2010, 03:45 PM~17589423
> *I can see Nite Life is in the house AGAIN!!  This is always a damn good show & hop.
> Regards to all of you.  Selina still rolling her car proud?
> 
> ...


you gonna be there vic?


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

OLD MEMORIES LOSANGELES WILL BE THERE


----------



## oldMemoriesLa (Feb 7, 2010)

THESE CARS WILL BE ATTENDING THE SHOW


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by oldMemoriesLa_@May 26 2010, 12:23 AM~17607064
> *THESE CARS WILL BE ATTENDING THE SHOW
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@May 19 2010, 01:25 PM~17541641
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN?
> *


what up BIG PAGE ? youl be in Santa Barbara? Hopefully see you there! BIG COUNTRY will be in the house.....


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm taking the drive down to Santa Barbara this year.................


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@May 26 2010, 10:51 AM~17610362
> *I'm taking the drive down to Santa Barbara this year.................
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 27 2010, 07:11 AM~17620084
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

TECHNIQUES CC WILL BE THERE ALONG WITH HELLAFYDE RECORDS AND HELLAFYDRAULICS


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@May 27 2010, 08:12 AM~17620539
> *TECHNIQUES CC WILL BE THERE ALONG WITH HELLAFYDE RECORDS AND HELLAFYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> ...


Next week.. Looking forward to seeing all the homies and always meeting new ones is a guarantee at this show. No other show like the Nite life Santa Barbara show


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 27 2010, 04:41 PM~17624681
> *Next week..  Looking forward to seeing all the homies and always meeting new ones is a guarantee at this show.  No other show like the Nite life Santa Barbara show
> *


Thanks big dogg. See you next weekend


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 27 2010, 03:41 PM~17624681
> *Next week..  Looking forward to seeing all the homies and always meeting new ones is a guarantee at this show.  No other show like the Nite life Santa Barbara show
> *


GROUPE San Diego will be in the House  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT


Going to be good. 
Anymore indoor spots left...?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9Pg4vTOZ-Q...e=youtube_gdata


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

*ONE MORE WEEEK!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 27 2010, 09:33 PM~17629075
> *ONE MORE WEEEK!!! :biggrin:
> *


Selina!!!!! wud up buddy :biggrin: shows next week already :wow: u rollin to Santa Maria this weekend


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Just my opinion but I think who's ever going to the lowrider show and not going to go up to Santa Barbra is going to miss a better show , NITE LIFE Cc does it right


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chef_@May 27 2010, 11:19 PM~17629896
> *Just my opinion but I think who's ever going to the lowrider show and not going to go up to Santa Barbra is going to miss a better show , NITE LIFE Cc does it right
> *


i second that!!!!! Nite Life Show the best of the best


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Nov 11 2009, 02:39 PM~15635187
> *Hell yea im always lookin forward to this show... Thee Artistics gona be in the house
> *


x2


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@May 27 2010, 08:40 PM~17627863
> *GROUPE San Diego will be in the House   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by west_13_@May 28 2010, 12:38 AM~17630002
> *x2
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84CoupeDe_@May 27 2010, 08:40 PM~17627863
> *GROUPE San Diego will be in the House   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17629484
> *Selina!!!!! wud up buddy :biggrin: shows next week already :wow: u rollin to Santa Maria this weekend
> *


Hey Angel! i know its creeping fast! 
no, i have to work


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT.
................ :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 28 2010, 09:19 AM~17632581
> *Hey Angel! i know its creeping fast!
> no, i have to work
> *


that stinks!!!!


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

old town nipomo will b ther!!!!best show around :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 27 2010, 10:33 PM~17629075
> *ONE MORE WEEEK!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@May 28 2010, 02:16 PM~17634599
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 28 2010, 11:04 AM~17633455
> *that stinks!!!!
> *


i know its laaame! but oh well my daddy will be there.. 
are you going??


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

Sup Fellas :wave: see you this weekend


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 31 2010, 07:21 AM~17652402
> *Sup Fellas  :wave: see you this weekend
> *


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

does this show refuse people? not enough space or any thing like that we might be coming down but didnt pre reg just wondering?  :thumbsup:


----------



## blue jay (Sep 1, 2009)

was thinking the same thing bro,we pre reg for san berdo,but was sent back do to being sold out..so we wanna go up to this show but dont wanna get there and not be able to show.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@May 31 2010, 10:35 AM~17653752
> *does this show refuse people? not enough space or any thing like that we might be coming down but didnt pre reg just wondering?   :thumbsup:
> *


Theres still plenty of room. Always room for expanding.....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WE R READY!!!!  ......


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 31 2010, 12:28 PM~17654586
> *Theres still plenty of room.  Always room for expanding.....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 27 2010, 09:34 PM~17628400
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9Pg4vTOZ-Q...e=youtube_gdata
> *


Whats good Scooby?? See you in Santa Barbara. Danny said he's got your spot. I guarantee you will like this show. Make sure you chalk it up with the guys from Premier, Techniques, Together and I think Stylistics. All good people and are always at this show.


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue jay_@May 31 2010, 10:07 AM~17654047
> *was thinking the same thing bro,we pre reg for san berdo,but was sent back do to being sold out..so we wanna go up to this show but dont wanna get there and not be able to show.....
> *


If you have any questions give us a call  
805 680-6339


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

HOPE THERE IS ROOM WE ARE COMING ALSO


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT! :wave: It's almost time!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smoke this cutty_@May 31 2010, 11:09 PM~17660998
> *HOPE THERE IS ROOM WE ARE COMING ALSO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@May 31 2010, 07:21 AM~17652402
> *Sup Fellas  :wave: see you this weekend
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 31 2010, 08:43 PM~17659044
> *If you have any questions give us a call
> 805 680-6339
> *


 You can also call 805 896-6764 or 805 448-4580 chirp # 126*302*6099

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jun 1 2010, 08:40 AM~17663467
> *You can also call  805 896-6764 or 805 448-4580 chirp # 126*302*6099
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jun 1 2010, 10:31 AM~17663959
> *:wave:
> *




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

will be in the house call to make sure i have the parts you need so i dont run out. will be having $1.00 raffles for bike part will anounce day of show.


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: lowridergirl_805, *BENNYHILLS95
*
:wave:


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

cool thanks talked to juan today so we might just be up there this weekend!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Jun 1 2010, 05:10 PM~17667648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@May 28 2010, 10:16 PM~17638189
> *i know its laaame! but oh well my daddy will be there..
> are you going??
> *


it was a big show ... saw ur dad out tier said wud up to him n got a few more flyers dat i passed out on sunday at sum show in OC


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> cool thanks talked to juan today so we might just be up there this weekend!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jun 1 2010, 08:53 PM~17669996
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: lowridergirl_805, BENNYHILLS95
> 
> ...




:h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G+Jun 2 2010, 12:45 AM~17672070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2010, 05:46 AM~17672958
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Tiff hopefully i finally meet you in person!!!! my shirts says Stilo in the front so i wont be hard to spot or get lost :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 1 2010, 11:45 PM~17672070
> *it was a big show ... saw ur dad out tier said wud up to him n got a few more flyers dat i passed out on sunday at sum show in OC
> *


sweet! thanks angel!! ahh man less than a week away!! u ready???


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jun 2 2010, 05:10 AM~17672846
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
were sending out the shirts today, did angie get one??


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jun 2 2010, 09:23 AM~17674587
> *sweet! thanks angel!! ahh man less than a week away!! u ready???
> *


ur welcome just tryin to help out.... aww i know im always russhin last minute


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 11:04 AM~17674909
> *ur welcome just tryin to help out.... aww i know im always russhin last minute
> *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*TECHNIQUES LA & SFV will be in the house in support of the HOMIES in Santa Barbara.*


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 2 2010, 02:34 PM~17677236
> *TECHNIQUES LA & SFV will be in the house in support of the HOMIES in Santa Barbara.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 2 2010, 12:25 PM~17676081
> *
> *


Hey bird, no more deanos  well have to find somewhere new to go after the show


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT going to be a good show once again.


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Always a good show. Im ready


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Neu Exposure So.Cal.will be there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Will be there....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 2 2010, 10:03 AM~17674414
> *Hey Tiff hopefully i finally meet you in person!!!! my shirts says Stilo in the front so i wont be hard to spot or get lost :biggrin:
> *


Yeah me too! Sounds like something the commedian Fox would say, "here's your sign" Guess that's what I needed.... :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jun 2 2010, 10:53 PM~17681758
> *TTT going to be a good show once again.
> *


Hey you! How's it going??


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

SD , SFV, Oxnard ,Bakersfield , Fresno Nokturnal chapters will be in the house


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 3 2010, 05:20 AM~17682879
> *SD , SFV, Oxnard ,Bakersfield , Fresno Nokturnal chapters will be in the house
> *


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Jun 2 2010, 11:00 PM~17681824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 2 2010, 11:00 PM~17681824
> *Neu Exposure So.Cal.will be there!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 3 2010, 10:17 AM~17685596
> *
> *


Sup BIRD


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Jun 3 2010, 12:33 PM~17686116
> *Sup BIRD
> *


Whats up homiie.. Readt for Santa Barbara??


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Just saw the Premier trailer crusing cabrillo blvd. Aka the beach. Jose hit us up if anything.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jun 3 2010, 07:57 PM~17689828
> *Just saw the Premier trailer crusing cabrillo blvd. Aka the beach. Jose hit us up if anything.
> *


Damm. Jose's getting a lil R&R before setting up on Saturday. Already in Santa Barbara


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 3 2010, 10:25 PM~17690922
> *Damm.  Jose's getting a lil R&R before setting up on Saturday.  Already in Santa Barbara
> *


It's Santa Barbara. Jose makes this a vacation.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jun 4 2010, 06:26 AM~17693675
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

quote=mrboscodelagente,Jun 4 2010, 08:25 AM~17694900]









Who's Number 1? 









La Gente CC !!!!

just a lil pic from work.

La Gente CC ....will be in the house!
[/quote]


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

Wtf happened homie


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*Danny & Auggie, I will not be able to make your car show this weekend but we will have members from LA & SFV in Santa Barbara on Saturday to set-up and on Sunday we will show and I know my Brothers will have a great time because I always have at your guys car show so save our spots. Q-Vo Bird I have not seen you in a while but I hope all is well for you Homie so take care and God willing I will see you all soon. *


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jun 4 2010, 11:56 AM~17696606
> *Wtf happened homie
> *


dammmmmmmm WTF :0


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 4 2010, 01:40 PM~17696981
> *Danny & Auggie,  I will not be able to make your car show this weekend but we will have members from LA & SFV in Santa Barbara on Saturday to set-up and on Sunday we will show and I know my Brothers will have a great time because I always have at your guys car show so save our spots.  Q-Vo Bird I have not seen you in a while but I hope all is well for you Homie so take care and God willing I will see you all soon.
> *


Hey Peter.. Hope all is well with you. I know dogg I was thinking the same thing and looking forward to seeing you in Santa Barbara. Always a good show to meet up with everyone and you already know that. My judging crew has been on the road 4 weekends strait. Our next show will be the Oldies San Fernando show so hope to see you there.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jun 4 2010, 06:26 AM~17693675
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Still plenty of room if anyone wants to go. They have expanded the fences for outdoors.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 4 2010, 05:35 PM~17698576
> *Still plenty of room if anyone wants to go.  They have expanded the fences for outdoors.
> *


Right on. What time should we roll out from oxnard to get a good spot on the grass.??


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

> quote=mrboscodelagente,Jun 4 2010, 08:25 AM~17694900]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]
DAMN HOMIE WHAT HAPPEN WHERE YOU POINTING THE FINGER AT SOMEONE??? j/k!!! :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

*ONE MORE DAY!!* :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

T T[/b]</span></span> :thumbsup:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT. 

Downloading some bass songs now to rcok the show all day sunday.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jun 5 2010, 12:44 AM~17701254
> *TTT.
> 
> Downloading some bass songs now to rcok the show all day sunday.
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jun 5 2010, 07:52 AM~17702026
> *
> *


Danny,

The SIC crew is leaving at 9am so it will be one less worry in your head. See you guys in a bit......


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SEE ALL OF YA TOMORROW!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

wuts the reg for hoppers?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jun 3 2010, 09:57 PM~17689828
> *Just saw the Premier trailer crusing cabrillo blvd. Aka the beach. Jose hit us up if anything.
> *


i wish i was there .....


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

INIVLIFE CAR CLUB...WILL BE THERE!


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 5 2010, 10:28 PM~17706888
> *INIVLIFE CAR CLUB...WILL BE THERE!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BRINCAS YOU (Jan 18, 2007)

Show is jumping as i type!!!!!!!


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

good show... weather was nice and cool


----------



## SWEET COCO GIRL (Oct 26, 2005)

Any pics?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Pix please...I'm tired of seeing this bloody finger! I know I missed a great car show. Next year!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

IM IMPRESSED!!!!...THIS SHOW WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!....HAD NOTHING BUT GOODTIMES!!!!...GREAT SHOW NITE LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

SO WHILE IM UPLOADING THE PICS I WANT TO SAY THE WEATHER WAS GREAT!!!...SUNNY BUT THE AIR WAS FRESH!!!!!!!!!!!!!......A LOT OF NICE CARS!!!!....CHICKS!!!!.......


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sickone photography


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 6 2010, 08:42 PM~17712446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICS!!


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

sounds like i missed a great show. maybe next year...


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 08:45 PM~17712477
> *NICE PICS!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

It was a great show, and great victory for the CELTIC'S. 
Props to Nite Life C.C.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggluv65_@Jun 6 2010, 08:47 PM~17712493
> *sounds like i missed a great show. maybe next year...
> *


dont miss it next year!!


----------



## biggluv65 (Apr 3, 2004)

i dont plan to. and FUCK the celtics


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Jun 6 2010, 07:49 PM~17712523
> *It was a great show, and great victory for the CELTIC'S.
> Props to Nite Life C.C.
> *


lmao, guessing you were the guy with the Garnett jersey and mohawk?


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jun 6 2010, 08:57 PM~17712587
> *lmao, guessing you were the guy with the Garnett jersey and mohawk?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## COOLCAD01 (Aug 23, 2005)

any pics of Oldie 54? :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@Jun 3 2010, 07:57 PM~17689828
> *Just saw the Premier trailer crusing cabrillo blvd. Aka the beach. Jose hit us up if anything.
> *


*To all of the Nite Life Family, I have been doing the show circuit for a couple of years now. These people are all heart!! I truly mean that!! Ive said it befor and i will say it again... the nite life show is one of the best show out. i can truly say Nite Life you give Low Rider a run for there money!!! if i had a choice between The Nite Life show and the Super Show lets just put it this way i would be cruising down State st. all day long!!! For those who did not go to the Nite Life show,,, you missed big time!!! This was like a Supe Show... the way you guys run your show Reminded me how Alberto ran his shoows when he owned the magazine. To all of the clubs out there. What can say,if you wernt there you missed out big time!! we should all support this club becouse they lay it on the line for all of us. This show and Nite Life car club is what confirms what ive always known. that the sport of lowriding is kind, and positive a lifestyle for all of us!! Danny and to all of the Nite Life Familia, we were honored to be at you show. we are Family!! and Thank you! yoor Family Premier Car Club City Of Angels*


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 10:01 PM~17713247
> *To all of the Nite Life Family, I have been doing the show circuit for a couple of years now. These people are all heart!! I truly mean that!! Ive said it befor and i will say it again... the nite life show is one of the best show out. i can truly say Nite Life you give Low Rider a run for there money!!! if i had a choice between The Nite Life show and the Super Show lets just put it  this way i would be cruising down State st. all day long!!! For those who did not go to the Nite Life show,,, you missed big time!!! This was like a Supe Show... the way you guys run your show Reminded me how Alberto ran his shoows when he owned the magazine. To all of the clubs out there. What can say,if you wernt there you missed out big time!! we should all support this club becouse they lay it on the line for all of us. This show and Nite Life car club is what confirms what ive always known. that the sport of lowriding is kind, and positive a lifestyle for all of us!! Danny and to all of the Nite Life Familia, we were honored to be at you show. we are Family!! and Thank you! yoor Family Premier Car Club  City Of Angels
> *


I GOT TO SAY, THEY ALWAYS ACOMIDATE MY CLUB AND EVERYTONE ELSE. GRACIAS. GOODTIMES, GOOD WEATHER, GOOD SHOW.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 10:01 PM~17713247
> *To all of the Nite Life Family, I have been doing the show circuit for a couple of years now. These people are all heart!! I truly mean that!! Ive said it befor and i will say it again... the nite life show is one of the best show out. i can truly say Nite Life you give Low Rider a run for there money!!! if i had a choice between The Nite Life show and the Super Show lets just put it  this way i would be cruising down State st. all day long!!! For those who did not go to the Nite Life show,,, you missed big time!!! This was like a Supe Show... the way you guys run your show Reminded me how Alberto ran his shoows when he owned the magazine. To all of the clubs out there. What can say,if you wernt there you missed out big time!! we should all support this club becouse they lay it on the line for all of us. This show and Nite Life car club is what confirms what ive always known. that the sport of lowriding is kind, and positive a lifestyle for all of us!! Danny and to all of the Nite Life Familia, we were honored to be at you show. we are Family!! and Thank you! yoor Family Premier Car Club  City Of Angels
> *


GREAT WORDS!!!!


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17713382
> *GREAT WORDS!!!!
> *


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17713382
> *GREAT WORDS!!!!
> *


i dont make speeches like this very often. These words came from the heart! ive seen with my own eyes how Nite Life goes out of there way with all of the clubs not just ours. Class Act , all the way :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 10:26 PM~17713430
> *i dont make speeches like this very often. These words came from the heart! ive seen with my own eyes how Nite Life goes out of there way with all of the clubs not just ours. Class Act , all the way  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


I
KNOW!!!!IVE SEEN EM ALMOST EVERYWHERE!!!!....


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

I see you Low Rider Girl, Congrats on the baby! you have some amazing Parents. Im proud and honored to call them my Friends!!!


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 10:32 PM~17713470
> *I see you Low Rider Girl, Congrats on the baby! you have some amazing Parents. Im proud and honored to call them my Friends!!!
> *


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 10:01 PM~17713247
> *To all of the Nite Life Family, I have been doing the show circuit for a couple of years now. These people are all heart!! I truly mean that!! Ive said it befor and i will say it again... the nite life show is one of the best show out. i can truly say Nite Life you give Low Rider a run for there money!!! if i had a choice between The Nite Life show and the Super Show lets just put it  this way i would be cruising down State st. all day long!!! For those who did not go to the Nite Life show,,, you missed big time!!! This was like a Supe Show... the way you guys run your show Reminded me how Alberto ran his shoows when he owned the magazine. To all of the clubs out there. What can say,if you wernt there you missed out big time!! we should all support this club becouse they lay it on the line for all of us. This show and Nite Life car club is what confirms what ive always known. that the sport of lowriding is kind, and positive a lifestyle for all of us!! Danny and to all of the Nite Life Familia, we were honored to be at you show. we are Family!! and Thank you! yoor Family Premier Car Club  City Of Angels
> *


Thanks Danny and the rest of the Nite Life crew for throwing another badass show!!!:thumbsup:  :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 09:32 PM~17713470
> *I see you Low Rider Girl, Congrats on the baby! you have some amazing Parents. Im proud and honored to call them my Frinds!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 
Thank you!! Congrats on your baby as well, they are pretty awesome im proud their my parents too  
hopefully we'll be seeing you soon


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jun 6 2010, 10:44 PM~17713553
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> Thank you!! Congrats on your baby as well, they are pretty awesome im proud their my parents too
> hopefully we'll be seeing you soon
> *


yes you will, God willing! Tell your Daddy and Mommy and the whole NITE LIFE CREW..... Thank you!!!!


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

PIC?


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 09:47 PM~17713575
> *yes you will, God willing! Tell your Daddy and Mommy and the whole NITE LIFE CREW..... Thank you!!!!
> *


i definitely will! 
its alot of work but i think its worth it knowing everyone has a good time and enjoys themselves, take care


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

perro 62 , your deuce is one bad mofo :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545306


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

''


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

where you at Juanito from Nite Life...... :biggrin: thanks for everything!!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 11:01 PM~17713701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Elite was doin it Big at the show!!! nice line up as always!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WE TOOK 4 BIKES N 1 CAR.....WE ALL PLACED!!!!


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 10:01 PM~17713247
> *To all of the Nite Life Family, I have been doing the show circuit for a couple of years now. These people are all heart!! I truly mean that!! Ive said it befor and i will say it again... the nite life show is one of the best show out. i can truly say Nite Life you give Low Rider a run for there money!!! if i had a choice between The Nite Life show and the Super Show lets just put it  this way i would be cruising down State st. all day long!!! For those who did not go to the Nite Life show,,, you missed big time!!! This was like a Supe Show... the way you guys run your show Reminded me how Alberto ran his shoows when he owned the magazine. To all of the clubs out there. What can say,if you wernt there you missed out big time!! we should all support this club becouse they lay it on the line for all of us. This show and Nite Life car club is what confirms what ive always known. that the sport of lowriding is kind, and positive a lifestyle for all of us!! Danny and to all of the Nite Life Familia, we were honored to be at you show. we are Family!! and Thank you! yoor Family Premier Car Club  City Of Angels
> *


X100 THANKS NITE LIFE ANOTHER GREAT SHOW JUST LIKE LAST YEARS


----------



## BIG PAGE (Jan 8, 2009)

* I HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS FOR THE GREAT :thumbsup: HOSPITALITY...
THIS IS MY FAVORITE SHOW OF THE YEAR TO GO TO  ....AND IT WAS GREAT TO MEET SOME 
OF YOU GUYS SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :wave: *
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Caddieman 805 (Dec 21, 2006)

:biggrin: great job once again thanks for everything and what's up to Nite Life's MVP's Mito and Danny :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG PAGE_@Jun 7 2010, 12:12 AM~17714080
> * I HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS FOR THE GREAT :thumbsup: HOSPITALITY...
> THIS IS MY FAVORITE SHOW OF THE YEAR TO GO TO  ....AND IT WAS GREAT TO MEET SOME
> OF YOU GUYS SEE YOU NEXT YEAR  :wave:
> ...


sup Big PAGE! I second that!!! Good people, great Venue, and a Great Town!! Thats a perfect combination!!!


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

THANKS NITELIFE. HAD A GREAT TIME IN SANTA BARBARA. THANX FOR ALL THE HOSPITALITY. GREAT WEATHER, GREAT GENTE, AND GREAT LOWRIDING. CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR. :biggrin: 

LB


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 09:01 PM~17713247
> *To all of the Nite Life Family, I have been doing the show circuit for a couple of years now. These people are all heart!! I truly mean that!! Ive said it befor and i will say it again... the nite life show is one of the best show out. i can truly say Nite Life you give Low Rider a run for there money!!! if i had a choice between The Nite Life show and the Super Show lets just put it  this way i would be cruising down State st. all day long!!! For those who did not go to the Nite Life show,,, you missed big time!!! This was like a Supe Show... the way you guys run your show Reminded me how Alberto ran his shoows when he owned the magazine. To all of the clubs out there. What can say,if you wernt there you missed out big time!! we should all support this club becouse they lay it on the line for all of us. This show and Nite Life car club is what confirms what ive always known. that the sport of lowriding is kind, and positive a lifestyle for all of us!! Danny and to all of the Nite Life Familia, we were honored to be at you show. we are Family!! and Thank you! yoor Family Premier Car Club  City Of Angels
> *


GREAT TALKING TO YOU JOSE... :biggrin: :thumbsup: SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW.


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 7 2010, 08:05 AM~17715407
> *GREAT TALKING TO YOU JOSE... :biggrin:  :thumbsup: SEE YOU AT THE NEXT SHOW.
> *


nice talking to you! say hello to all of the fellas for me :biggrin:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 10:57 PM~17713667
> *perro 62 , your deuce is one bad mofo :biggrin:
> *


GRACIAS. I never really talked to you guys, but mad props to you and your club. Much respect. You definately live to the "Quality over Quantity."


----------



## LOW64RAG (Mar 4, 2006)

Great Show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks Danny and Nite Life


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Just wanted to thank nite life for a great show from LA GENTE cc all of our chapters, oxnard,imperial valley,Los angeles , phx , we all had a great time :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I GOT TO SAY IS THANKS FOR EVERYTHING AND WE WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR WITH MORE RIDES AND THANKS FOR A GOOD SHOW !!!!


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@Jun 7 2010, 08:27 AM~17715557
> *GRACIAS.  I never really talked to you guys, but mad props to you and your club.  Much respect.  You definately live to the "Quality over Quantity."
> *


Thanks Dogg!!!humbled by your words!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

had a great time! thanks again for everything!


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Damn, looked like a badass show.


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## EL Monte (May 8, 2009)

Thx night life! 4 the good time and luv u homies showed will b back next year and deeper wit more in our crew!


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

THIS WAS A GOOD SHOW AS ALWAYS LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR I WOULD LIKE THANK THE HOLE NITE LIFE CAR CLUB FOR SHOWING US A GOOD TIME SHOWING A LOT OF LOVE TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT. THESE GUYS KNOW HOW TO THROW A SHOW THANKS DANNY BENNY FOR TAKING CARE OF MY CREW ENY TIME YOU NEED US JUST CALL .BIG ROB PREMIER CAR CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## black sunday (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jun 7 2010, 02:46 PM~17718961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805Alfy (Jul 20, 2008)

HAD A GOODTIME AT THE SHOW GOOD WEATHER NICE CARS AND WALKED AWAY WITH A TROPHY :biggrin: WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK FOR


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

had a nice time and the weather was just perfect


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 805Alfy_@Jun 7 2010, 08:06 PM~17722901
> *HAD A GOODTIME AT THE SHOW GOOD WEATHER NICE CARS AND WALKED AWAY WITH A TROPHY :biggrin: WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK FOR
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS HOMIE!!! THIS FUCKER IS CLEAN!! NICE TO SEE IT AGAIN IN PERSON!! CANT WAIT TO GET MINE BACK ON THE ROAD!!


----------



## sideshowfour (Apr 10, 2006)

Dam i missed a good show


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO HAD A GREAT TIME. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big head (Jun 2, 2009)

WANT TO THANK NITE LIFE FOR ALL THERE HOSPITALITY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME. THANK YOU.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jun 7 2010, 02:45 PM~17718954
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Jun 7 2010, 09:40 PM~17723303
> *WANT TO THANK NITE LIFE FOR ALL THERE HOSPITALITY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME. THANK YOU.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks NITE LIFE for throwing a great show once again


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

> Look at this fine ass girl...with nothing less them Jerry's Ride..another La Gente cover car..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)

Look at this fine ass girl...with nothing less them Jerry's Ride..another La Gente cover car..



















Great judging at the SB show by the Majestics SD crew, thanks for the 1st place, give it to us or we'll just take it.....

:roflmao:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 10:01 PM~17713247
> *To all of the Nite Life Family, I have been doing the show circuit for a couple of years now. These people are all heart!! I truly mean that!! Ive said it befor and i will say it again... the nite life show is one of the best show out. i can truly say Nite Life you give Low Rider a run for there money!!! if i had a choice between The Nite Life show and the Super Show lets just put it  this way i would be cruising down State st. all day long!!! For those who did not go to the Nite Life show,,, you missed big time!!! This was like a Supe Show... the way you guys run your show Reminded me how Alberto ran his shoows when he owned the magazine. To all of the clubs out there. What can say,if you wernt there you missed out big time!! we should all support this club becouse they lay it on the line for all of us. This show and Nite Life car club is what confirms what ive always known. that the sport of lowriding is kind, and positive a lifestyle for all of us!! Danny and to all of the Nite Life Familia, we were honored to be at you show. we are Family!! and Thank you! yoor Family Premier Car Club  City Of Angels
> *



Thank you Jose :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> where you at Juanito from Nite Life...... :biggrin: thanks for everything!!!
> [/quote
> 
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

It was a great show! Here's some pics, wished I could of taken more, but had some camara problems...


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Congrats on a great show Nite Life CC! I'll make it up there one year. 

:biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 8 2010, 01:21 AM~17725027
> *Look at this fine ass girl...with nothing less them Jerry's Ride..another La Gente cover car..
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like she wants to get the fuck outta there :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrboscodelagente_@Jun 8 2010, 02:21 AM~17725027
> *Look at this fine ass girl...with nothing less them Jerry's Ride..another La Gente cover car..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 8 2010, 07:57 AM~17726028
> *Looks like she wants to get the fuck outta there  :cheesy:
> *


broad had no enthusiasm at all.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Congrats to my Brother "Harley Joe" of East LA on your big wins and representing TFFT to the fullest.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big head_@Jun 7 2010, 09:40 PM~17723303
> *WANT TO THANK NITE LIFE FOR ALL THERE HOSPITALITY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WE HAD A REAL GOOD TIME. THANK YOU.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jun 7 2010, 06:10 PM~17721321
> *THIS WAS A GOOD SHOW AS ALWAYS LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR I WOULD LIKE THANK THE HOLE NITE LIFE CAR CLUB FOR SHOWING US A GOOD TIME SHOWING A LOT OF LOVE TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT. THESE GUYS KNOW HOW TO THROW A SHOW THANKS DANNY BENNY FOR TAKING CARE OF MY CREW ENY TIME YOU NEED US JUST CALL .BIG ROB PREMIER CAR CLUB :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP BENNY :wave:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chosen one_@Jun 7 2010, 08:10 PM~17721321
> *THIS WAS A GOOD SHOW AS ALWAYS LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR I WOULD LIKE THANK THE HOLE NITE LIFE CAR CLUB FOR SHOWING US A GOOD TIME SHOWING A LOT OF LOVE TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT. THESE GUYS KNOW HOW TO THROW A SHOW THANKS DANNY BENNY FOR TAKING CARE OF MY CREW ENY TIME YOU NEED US JUST CALL .BIG ROB PREMIER CAR CLUB :thumbsup:
> *



wassup big rob.....
Thanks to all the clubs who continue to support our show. and also a big thanks to all the new clubs and solo riders that were able to be a part of this. Hopefully you guys liked what we offered and come back next year :biggrin: . to all the vendors thanks again for showing up and hopefully it was worth your time to take the drive to santa barbara. 
We had many clubs/riders that came from far distances Sacramento, fresno, San Diego, Pheonix!!!, L.A. and surrounding areas. but aslo we cant forget about our own 805 family. Thank You all. We'll see you next year.


----------



## mark65 (Aug 2, 2009)

what's up benny you guy had a great show I had a good time blew my head gaskets on the way down there but what can I say it's a ford but I had to be there and support you guys even if I had to push my p.o.s there . Thanks for everything from the brown sensation


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 11:01 PM~17713247
> *To all of the Nite Life Family, I have been doing the show circuit for a couple of years now. These people are all heart!! I truly mean that!! Ive said it befor and i will say it again... the nite life show is one of the best show out. i can truly say Nite Life you give Low Rider a run for there money!!! if i had a choice between The Nite Life show and the Super Show lets just put it  this way i would be cruising down State st. all day long!!! For those who did not go to the Nite Life show,,, you missed big time!!! This was like a Supe Show... the way you guys run your show Reminded me how Alberto ran his shoows when he owned the magazine. To all of the clubs out there. What can say,if you wernt there you missed out big time!! we should all support this club becouse they lay it on the line for all of us. This show and Nite Life car club is what confirms what ive always known. that the sport of lowriding is kind, and positive a lifestyle for all of us!! Danny and to all of the Nite Life Familia, we were honored to be at you show. we are Family!! and Thank you! yoor Family Premier Car Club  City Of Angels
> *


thank you Jose, It's words like these that keep us doing what we do. alot of work goes into putting on a show like ours and and in the end, this is our payoff. Muchas Gracias a todos. :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mark65_@Jun 8 2010, 08:55 PM~17732439
> *what's up benny you guy had a great show I had a good time blew my head gaskets on the way down there but what can I say it's a ford but I had to be there and support you guys even if I had to push my p.o.s there  . Thanks for everything from the brown sensation
> *


:biggrin: ey but you made it...... thanks big dogg


----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

anymore pics????


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

not


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 6 2010, 11:04 PM~17713713
> *Elite was doin it Big at the show!!! nice line up as always!
> *


Thanks bro! Premier was looking real good at the show too! I would also like to thank Nite Life in behalf of ELITE and the DE ALBAS for all the hospitality and for throwing a great show! We hope to be back next year. :biggrin:


----------



## rickyracer1962 (Jun 30, 2009)

I had fun at the show, & seeing Gypsy Rose in person made my day. Whoever brought that down, thanks!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rickyracer1962_@Jun 8 2010, 11:20 PM~17734558
> *I had fun at the show, & seeing Gypsy Rose in person made my day. Whoever brought that down, thanks!
> *


*I'm sure it had to be LiL Jesse of IMPERIALS LA.*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jun 8 2010, 11:49 PM~17734694
> *I'm sure it had to be LiL Jesse of IMPERIALS LA.
> *


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:h5: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 8 2010, 10:29 PM~17734218
> *She was putting in work for Nokturnal
> *


Take her to Reno :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats up Scooby?


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 8 2010, 11:56 PM~17734427
> *Thanks bro! Premier was looking real good at the show too! I would also like to thank Nite Life in behalf of ELITE and the DE ALBAS for all the hospitality and for throwing a great show! We hope to be back next year.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 8 2010, 10:29 PM~17734218
> *She was putting in work for Nokturnal
> *


you got a bad ass dually there homie.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jun 9 2010, 12:51 PM~17738335
> *you got a bad ass dually there homie.
> *


Thanks , i just like the fact that all the lowrider clubs at this show were cool as fuck i realy felt good vibe from all you guys will be back next year hopefuly with more rides


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by themadmexican_@Jun 7 2010, 02:46 PM~17718961
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 9 2010, 02:16 PM~17739528
> *Thanks , i just like the fact that all the lowrider clubs at this show were cool as fuck i realy felt good vibe from all you guys will be back next year hopefuly with more rides
> *


YEP X2


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES (Jun 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 9 2010, 02:16 PM~17739528
> *Thanks , i just like the fact that all the lowrider clubs at this show were cool as fuck i realy felt good vibe from all you guys will be back next year hopefuly with more rides
> *




Thanks Scooby!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lamazdita (Jul 10, 2008)

you guys looking good how many chapters you guys got uffin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Jun 9 2010, 02:16 PM~17739528
> *Thanks , i just like the fact that all the lowrider clubs at this show were cool as fuck i realy felt good vibe from all you guys will be back next year hopefuly with more rides
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Any more pics?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 10 2010, 10:45 PM~17756384
> *Any more pics?
> *


x2 was a bad ass show :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## 75'glass house (Jul 5, 2008)

come on guys i knw there are more pics if this show it is always bad ass


----------



## lowridergirl_805 (May 18, 2006)

im supposed to be getting some but hes taking foreverr!
ill post em when i do :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridergirl_805_@Jun 12 2010, 09:43 PM~17771703
> *im supposed to be getting some but hes taking foreverr!
> ill post em when i do  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

*SUP FELLAS, HAD THIS MADE JUST TO KICK BACK AND ENJOY THE BEACH IN SANTA BARBARA *:biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

COOL SUMMER BREEZE KICKING BACK WITH A TO GO PLATE AND A CORONA FROM LOS AGAVES ON MILPAS!!!SUP FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 16 2010, 07:49 AM~17802661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEAT BACK RELAX N ENJOY THE RIDE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 16 2010, 07:49 AM~17802661
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Was up Jose, Let us know next time your in town and we will join you!!!!!


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

HEY GUYS ONCE AGIN THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR EVERYTHING LOOK FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR STAY IN TOUCH DANNY GABINO BENNYHILL FROM UNIQUE DIECAST FAMILLA    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JDIECAST_@Jun 21 2010, 05:09 PM~17848245
> *HEY  GUYS ONCE  AGIN  THANK YOU  VERY  MUCH  FOR  EVERYTHING LOOK  FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR  STAY IN  TOUCH DANNY  GABINO  BENNYHILL   FROM UNIQUE  DIECAST FAMILLA       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sll genuinely good hearted people :biggrin: they motivate me to keep on doing what were all trying to keep alive! unity and love for the art of this lifestyle.... we call LOW RIDIN!! Keep it up , NITE LIFE! :worship:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 23 2010, 07:21 AM~17864440
> *sll genuinely good hearted people  :biggrin:  they motivate me to keep on doing what were all trying to keep alive! unity and love for the art of this lifestyle.... we call LOW RIDIN!! Keep it up , NITE LIFE! :worship:
> *



Thank you Jose!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@Jun 17 2010, 06:52 AM~17813221
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Was up Jose,  Let us know next time your in town and we will join you!!!!!
> *


was sup! having a bbq soon! hopefully you and the NITE LIFE FAMILY WILL MAKE IT! sEE YOU SOON :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Jun 23 2010, 07:25 AM~17864464
> *was sup! having  a bbq soon! hopefully you and the NITE LIFE FAMILY WILL MAKE IT! sEE YOU SOON :biggrin: THANKS
> *



How are you Jose? Just give me a call when the date is set and i will let the guys know. Thank you, Hope all is well :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Barba (Jan 6, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## oldtown63 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 6 2010, 10:09 PM~17713751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats a bad 65 n 57


----------

